# el "se" impersonal - Se debe, no se pone



## McGill University Student

Estoy escribiendo una composición y quiero saber si ese párrafo es buena. Necesito usar el "se" impersonal. ¿Lo usé en la buena manera?

Para empezar, para ser un hombre machista se debe tener características  muy antiguas. Necesita ser un hombre fuerte, valiente y fiero. El Coronel en el cuento encarna ese tipo de hombre. Hoy en día, no se pone demasiado énfasis en la importancia de estas cualidades porque todas las mujeres saben que un hombre que las respeta y  las tratan de una buena manera es más precioso que los hombres que conocen solamente pelear. Además, diría que ahora son las mujeres que habían adoptado las maneras de los hombres. Específicamente las empresarias como Belisa porque no quieren parecer débiles.  Entonces, Belisa es una mujer moderna que representa el feminismo.


----------



## Agró

McGill University Student said:


> Estoy escribiendo una composición y quiero saber si ese párrafo es buena está bien. Necesito usar el "se" impersonal. ¿Lo usé en la buena manera de forma correcta?
> 
> Para empezar, para ser un hombre machista se debe tener características  muy antiguas.* Se* necesita ser un hombre fuerte, valiente y fiero. El Coronel en el cuento encarna ese tipo de hombre. Hoy en día, no se pone demasiado énfasis en la importancia de estas cualidades porque todas las mujeres saben que un hombre que las respeta y  las *trata* de  manera *correcta* es más precioso que los hombres que *sólo saben* pelear. Además, diría que ahora son las mujeres *las* que *han* adoptado las maneras de los hombres. Específicamente las empresarias como Belisa porque no quieren parecer débiles.  Entonces, Belisa es una mujer moderna que representa el feminismo.


----------



## HolaATodos

McGill University Student said:


> Estoy escribiendo una composición y quiero saber si ese párrafo *está bien* es buena. Necesito usar el "se" impersonal. ¿Lo he usado bien usé en la buena manera?
> 
> Para empezar, para ser un hombre machista se debe tener características muy antiguas. *Se* necesita ser un hombre fuerte, valiente y fiero. El Coronel en el cuento encarna ese tipo de hombre. Hoy en día, no se pone demasiado énfasis en la importancia de estas cualidades*, *porque todas las mujeres saben que un hombre que las respeta y las tratan de una buena manera  *bien* es más *preciado*/*apreciado* precioso que los hombres que conocen solamente *saben* pelear. Además, *se* diría que*,* ahora*,* son las mujeres *las* que *habrían* habían adoptado las maneras de los hombres. Específicamente *Especialmente* las empresarias*, *como Belisa*, *porque no quieren parecer débiles. Entonces/*De manera que/Por eso/Por esa razón*, Belisa es una mujer moderna que representa el feminismo.


----------



## Flower-pc

McGill University Student said:


> Estoy escribiendo una composición y quiero saber si este párrafo está bien. Necesito usar el "se" impersonal. ¿Lo usé correctamente?
> 
> Para empezar, para ser un hombre machista se debe tener características muy antiguas. Se necesita ser un hombre fuerte, valiente y fiero. El Coronel en el cuento encarna ese tipo de hombre. Hoy en día, no se pone demasiado énfasis en la importancia de estas cualidades, porque todas las mujeres saben que un hombre que las respeta y las trata bien, es más valioso que los hombres que solamente saben pelear. Además, diría que ahora son las mujeres las que han adoptado las maneras(no queda claro) de los hombres. Especialmente las empresarias como Belisa, porque no quieren parecer débiles. Por lo tanto, Belisa es una mujer moderna que representa el feminismo.
> 
> I hope it helps you!!! =)


----------



## McGill University Student

Wow! Tenía muchas errores : ( 
¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Södertjej

Un par de cosas:

Para empezar, para ser un hombre machista se debe*n* tener características muy antiguas

Lo que no tengo claro es si sabes qué es un hombre machista. Para ser machista no hay que ser fuerte, valiente y fiero. Considerar a una mujer inferior sólo porque es mujer no es una cualidad, ni muestra de fortaleza, valor o fiereza sino de ignorancia, falta de respeto y por lo general cobardía (los que pegan a una mujer no suelen atreverse con los hombres de su tamaño).


----------



## Agró

Södertjej said:


> Un par de cosas:Para empezar, para ser un hombre machista se debe*n* tener características muy antiguas



*2.*_ Se_ indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja

*a) * En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en *tercera persona del singular*. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades_), con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_). No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como _Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_ en lugar de _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_. Tampoco es correcto hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de complementos preposicionales: _Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_ (en lugar de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_); _En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes _(en lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).


----------



## Södertjej

Agró, si sigues leyendo esa misma entrada del DPD verás (resaltado en color mío):

*b) * En las oraciones de pasiva refleja la forma _se_ precede a un verbo en forma activa en* tercera persona (singular o plural)*, junto al que aparece un elemento nominal, normalmente pospuesto, que funciona como su sujeto gramatical. Este elemento nominal suele denotar cosas o acciones, o personas indeterminadas: _Se hacen fotocopias; Se supone que ibas a venir; *Se necesitan secretarias bilingües*. _Si el sujeto lleva determinante o es un pronombre, puede ir antepuesto: _Las fotocopias se hacen en máquinas especiales; Al final, todo se sabe._ *Por tratarse de una forma de pasiva, solo se da con verbos transitivos, y el verbo irá en singular o en plural según sea singular o plural el elemento nominal que actúe de sujeto:* _«En los comercios especializados se vende la pasta de sésamo»_ (Bonfiglioli _Arte_ [Arg. 1990]); _«En ese kiosco _[...] _no se venden revistas políticas»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).

La frase "se deben tener características antiguas" es una estructura similar a "se necesitan secretarias bilingües", no a "se habló de temas importantes".


----------



## Flower-pc

Agró qué buena explicación!!! Me doy cuenta que muchas veces hablo incorrectamente...
Todos los días aprendo algo nuevo!!! ja-jaaa =)
Saludos


----------



## HolaATodos

_Los tema*s* importante*s* se debe*n* hablar._ (el pronombre _*se*_ representa al sujeto_ Los tema*s* importante*s*_)
_Se debe de hablar del idioma._ (El pronombre _*se*_ es el sujeto impersonal, siempre singular)
_Se debe de hablar de los idiomas. _(El pronombre *se* es el sujeto impersonal, siempre singular)


----------



## XiaoRoel

se 1: pronombre reflexivo (OD).
se 2: pronombre reflexivo (OI).
se 3: pronombre recíproco
se 4: morfema libre de pasiva, con verbos transitivos que admiten plural en concordancia con el número del SUJ.
se 5: morfema libre de impersonal. Verbo siempre en la no-persona (3ª sg.).
se 6: pronombre-morfema de valor medio-reflexivo.
se 7: alomorfo de _le_ ante _lo/la/los/las_ (OD)

Éstos son, desde mi punto de vista, los valores de la palabra *se* en español. Todo está en discusión. Muy buena la exposición de Gili Gaya en su sintaxis.
N.B.: Las *impersonales* _por definición_ no pueden llevar sujeto. *Se* _nunca es sujeto_, ni en latín (el paradigma de *se* en latín, carece de nominativo, para lo que se termina por usar _ille_ que lo va a suplantar en el paso al español en muchos usos morfosintácticos).


----------



## Agró

Rectifico. Supongo que el título del hilo me hizo ver solo lo que no debería haber visto. No es una impersonal, como me pareció, sino una pasiva refleja y debe concordar con el plural "características". Así pues: "se debe*n* tener..." Disculpas.


----------



## roanheads

¿ No es que " no se pone demasiado énfasis " es una pasiva refleja también, con " demasiado énfasis " funcionando como sujeto gramatical ?


----------



## Södertjej

Énfasis es singular. Se pone*n* cremallera*s*. Se pon*e* demasiado énfasis.


----------



## roanheads

Sí, y el verbo " pone " concuerda en singular con énfasis y en forma transitivo y a mi parecer énfasis puede funcionar de sujeto como dije, y además el DPD dice " En las oraciones de pasiva refleja " ------" Por tratarse de una forma de pasiva , solo se da con verbos transitivos, y el verbo irá *en singular o plural*, según sea singular o plural el elemento nominal que actúe de sujeto." 

De ejemplo se ve "En los comercios especializados se vende la pasta de sésamo."

" vende " en singular concuerda con "la pasta " en singular .

Eso es la base de mi opinión


----------



## Södertjej

Disculpa pero es que no entendí bien el sentido de tu mensaje anterior. Pensé que era una duda, no una afirmación sobre lo ya explicado con la cita del DPD.


----------



## roanheads

Entonces asumo que estás de acuerdo con que los dos ejemplos ( de este hilo ) son pasivas.


----------



## Södertjej

Con tanto ejemplo me he perdido sobre a cuáles te refieres...


----------



## roanheads

Vale, ¿ qué opináis los demás foreros si se trata de " se deben tener " y  " no se pone " ?


----------



## Peterdg

En mi humilde opinión, "características" no es el sujeto de "se debe(n)" sino "tener características", y creo que esto cambia las cosas.

Por ejemplo: "tener buenas ideas vale mucho dinero": vale en singular. Entonces, yo optaría por "se debe".
También es posible que me equivoque.


----------



## Agró

Peterdg said:


> En mi humilde opinión, "características" no es el sujeto de "se debe(n)" sino "tener características", y creo que esto cambia las cosas.
> 
> Por ejemplo: "tener buenas ideas vale mucho dinero": vale en singular. Entonces, yo optaría por "se debe".
> También es posible que me equivoque.



Ten en cuenta que el verbo es una perífrasis de infinitivo (deber tener), no un verbo simple (deber). Eso hace que haya que conjugar el auxiliar de la perífrasis (deber) en concordancia que su sujeto, que es, efectivamente, "características".
Por tanto, "se debe*n* tener *características*".


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que la cita del DPD deja todo bien claro.

Peter. Es cierto que "tener buenas ideas vale dinero" que es activa, pero no es lo mismo que "se deben tener esas características". Da la vuelta a la frase: Esas característic*as* debe*n* tenerse.


----------



## roanheads

Mcgill,
To translate your two examples,into their corresponding English passives
Se deben tener características muy antiguas. ---" Old ( fashioned ) characteristics ( features) must be had ( possessed ).
No se pone demasiado énfasis--- Too much emphasis is not put ----

With the subjects " caracteristicas " and énfasis ", I see these sentences as two examples of Spanish passiva refleja rather than se impersonal.

I was taught years ago of the ocasional difficulty in distinguishing between the two structures, and this theme has been discussed at length, several times in the Forum.
To me it is an extremely interesting part of Spanish grammar and adds to the richness of the language.
Any further comments , critical or otherwise, will be most welcome.
Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En plural no hay problemas para distinguir una construcción pasiva refleja de una impersonal (que sólo puede ir en 3ª persona del singular, la "no persona")-
El problema es el *singular*, _porque en la *pasiva refleja* como en las *impersonales*, es *fundamental* *prescindir de expresar el agente*_ de la acción (SUJ con verbos activos, CCagente con verbos pasivos).
Ese es el problema. En ambos casos *se* es un *morfema libre*, con distintos valores: *se* de *pasiva refleja* indica _voz pasiva_, *se impersonal* es un morfema libre *como* el *on francés*.
En la pasiva refleja su conversión en transitiva pasiva verdadera puede dilucidar unos casos, su contrucción transitiva activa puede dilucidar otros, pero siempre habrá casos dudosos.
No debemos olvidar que la voz pasiva (en la que un agente SUJ es degradado a CCagente, cuando no eliminado), siempre en su no persona (3ª sg), expresaba en latín la impersonalidad.


----------



## roanheads

Xiao,
Mi primera reacción a tu aporte era " qué aporte más bonito " , y me gusta tu lenguaje culto y bien informado, y comparto tu placer en el idioma latín, puesto que, de joven, llevaba más de cuatro años estudiándolo, antes de cambiar de rumbo, digamos.
Pero, desde hace muchos años el castellano va evolucionando por sus propios méritos,
el latín ya no tiene la mano en el timón, la que manda o aconseja es la RAE, y en el tema de " se impersonal o se passiva " expone sus consejos de modo claro y pragmático, sin rodeos. a mi parecer.
Creo que he percibido, conforme con los requeridos de la RAE para " se passiva", los dos sustantivos que sirven de sujetos en las oraciones de las que tratamos, pero estudiante soy yo y mis palabras una opinión nada más.
A ver lo que diga " McGill --- " , el autor del hilo.
Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si algo no es la RAE, es clara. Es muy confusa en sus opiniones sobre morfosintaxis. 
Y las derivas que vienen del latín siguen actuando todavía hoy, y mucho. En las lenguas dos mil años no son tantos. Últimamente se discute sobre sustratos desde hace 40.000 años hacia aquí. En mi caso para mí hablar de vocabulario mesolítico de la pesca, o vocabulario neolítico de la panificación, son cosas de lo más usual.


----------



## roanheads

Xiao,
De verdad me gusta tu estilo, y claro, la RAE tiene sus críticos , no hay nada perfecto en el mundo, por eso cada uno a su lado, pero por parte de los estudiantes del castellano, ya tenemos suficiente por encima, sin tener que remontarnos al latín, bien se sabe la fuerte influencia que ejerce, por los cimientos y en general, pero creo que es justo decir que la RAE , con sus imperfecciones, todavía nos queda como principal ayuda al estudiante.
De este tema del " se " ya se ha debatido " ad nauseum" en el foro, a mi parecer la estructura " se + verbo en singular + a " evita tales ambigüidades, y me gusta para expresar un " se impersonal "
En todo caso, manos a la obra, a seguir estudiando, se me viene a la cabeza el lema
" per ardua ( aspera ) ad astra " que todavía es válido por cualquier empeño.
Saludos.


----------

